# 解語



## sealbeam

If I want to say that I have to look up the meaning of a word, can I use the noun 解語, or should I use 言葉の意味.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## martini.aline

Thinking [*解語*] thorough its etymologicly, we can conclude that in this case

*解 *means理*解
*and *語 *means 単*語
*
Therefore, *解語 *is単*語*の理*解*　→　*解語*

According to 大辞林　, the meaning of *解語* is:

   言葉の意味を理解すること。

If you want to say "look up the meaning of a word", you can use

[辞書を引いて]*言葉の意味*を調べる
look up the meaning of a word [in dictionary]


----------



## Ototsan

sealbeam said:


> If I want to say that I have to look up the meaning of a word, can I use the noun 解語, or should I use 言葉の意味.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



解語 doesn't make sense at all.  It is not Japanese.


----------



## martini.aline

In fact, 解語 is not a commonly used word.
But you can find it inside the dictionaries, when they are about to explain the meaning of a word


----------



## Ototsan

OK. I agree that 解語 is as Japanese as 'Opus Dei' is English, but I don't think 'Opus Dei' belongs to the everyday vocabulary of every native speaker of English, or does it?


----------



## martini.aline

I agree with you. But saying that 解語 is not Japanese is kind of unfair ;P


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
In a sense, I don't think 解語　is Japanese word, either.
In a sense, Japanese learners should know it is not a Japanese word.
Though I understand it might be a kind of unfair.

At least, one should avoid to write or speak that word.
At least, Japanese learner should not use it, unless he/she becomes super-advanced level, which means superior to natives.

To make it clearer, more context and background should be needed.
Where is the original sentence? 
If you just found in a dictionary, I advise you to forget about it, and never use it.


----------



## Ghabi

For what it's worth, in Chinese 解语 is only used in the poetic cliche 解语花 "a flower who understands human language", i.e. a beautiful woman. And of course we don't use such "poetic expressions" in everyday Chinese.


----------



## sealbeam

Well, Wishfull got it right. I simply stumbled on 解語 in the dictionary and thought it might be useful. But my Japanese wife never heard of the word, so that planted some doubt in my mind. So, following my wife's and Wishfull's advice, I won't use it.

It provoked an interesting discussion, though.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Aoyama

> 解語 doesn't make sense at all. It is not Japanese.


As mentioned already, it exists, though probably not common.
There is an expression : kaigo no hana ...
This being said, there are many two kanjis expressions using 解~.


----------

